# what do you love?



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

besides my kitty, duh, one thing i absolutely *adore* is a fender precision bass.








and also, i love the _ladies_ who _play_ them.










:heart:heart:heart​
what's one thing you love? something that makes you happy if you think about it.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

taffy :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Good film.


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

I loving replying to other people's posts.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

As shallow as it sounds, i'm actually enjoying my life at the moment. I'm in a much better place than ever before. 

I get lonely/ depressed etc, but i'm able to overcome this alot better than a few years ago.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ruffles


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> taffy :b


 saur


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Strawberry Quick.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

^ I Havnt Had Those In Forever!
Gotta Get
ME
Some!


----------



## uchiha55 (May 16, 2011)

chicken nuggets


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Logic Pro 9


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> As shallow as it sounds, i'm actually enjoying my life at the moment. I'm in a much better place than ever before.
> 
> I get lonely/ depressed etc, but i'm able to overcome this alot better than a few years ago.


that doesn't sound shallow, that sounds awesome.
good for you!

i also love... sooty!


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Birdies singing in the early morning when it's otherwise quiet, the sky having a beautiful blue tint, the clouds slowly drifting in the sky and everything just is - no analyzing, interpreting, judging, thinking, but only experiencing.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

SMOOZIE said:


> Birdies singing in the early morning when it's otherwise quiet, the sky having a beautiful blue tint, the clouds slowly drifting in the sky and everything just is - no analyzing, interpreting, judging, thinking, but only experiencing.


:ditto

my very favourite colour is one of the ones you can see in the sky on a perfectly clouless day.

also love superman w/all my heart.
to a fault, actually; i get sincerely depressed when i muse on the fact that he's not real + i'll never meet him.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I love pink popsicles.. The best colour amirite?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

That first scissor cut into a fresh piece of construction paper...mmmmm.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

God and Dog


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

I love my cat and Dr.Who and as superficial and shallow as it is I really love my curly hair....


----------



## Coffee Ransacked (Jun 11, 2011)

taffysaur said:


> besides my kitty, duh, one thing i absolutely *adore* is a fender precision bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow they're hawt. but im interested in guys, dont get me wrong!!


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> The best *colour*...


ooh, you're canadian. you spell colour correctly.



Tugwahquah said:


> Dove Dark Chocolate





Losteagle said:


> Pizza


ew.



the cheat said:


> That first scissor cut into a fresh piece of construction paper...mmmmm.


yey-ah! mmm, satisfying.
like popping a pimple (don't pretend you don't enjoy it.)



SolaceChaser said:


> God and Dog


i like the latter. as for the former, depends which one.



nmpennea said:


> I love my cat and Dr.Who and as superficial and shallow as it is I really love my curly hair....


i love when people love their cats.
i used to love dr. who when i was little.
i love my hair too, dude it's like my most cherished possession :heart



Coffee Ransacked said:


> wow they're hawt. but im interested in guys, dont get me wrong!!


s'cool dude. they're undeniable.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Technology - yeah, that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My cat. I love him so much.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

RockIt said:


> Technology - yeah, that pretty much sums it up.


yes.



Grapefruits said:


> I love cute kitten and puppy videos on Youtube.


_*yes.*_



laura024 said:


> My cat. I love him so much.


*YES!* :yay


----------



## iamf1fth (May 20, 2011)

RockIt said:


> Technology -


:yes me either.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

singing.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Drawing


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Being outside
Solitude
Making art
tea


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I love to learn.


----------



## Smilesreplacewords (May 28, 2011)

Mary F***in Jane.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Waking up on a day that I don't have to do anything and drinking a nice cup of coffee while watching the daily show / colbert report. 

Payday!

Drinking with friends and getting into intense discussions about whatever ! 

Getting really high and going up to the gym. First I sit around drinking tea + coffee and reading the magazines then I workout super hard for like 3 hours! Great feeling when your entire body is so sore you can't move! 8)

The moment after shooting up a good amount of H, when the girl is pulling the rubber band off of my arm and I burst out laughing. Feeling your vision getting sucked back and your entire body go warm and comfy.  

Making the girl feel good about herself and helping her realize that she is indeed a good person and does deserve to be happy. Taking care of her.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

iamf1fth said:


> :yes me either.


of course, man. you live in japan.



BluButterfly said:


> singing.


me too, but i'm terrible at it 



Robert1987 said:


> Drawing


me too but i'm only something slightly less than terrible at it 



Estelle said:


> Being outside
> Solitude
> Making art
> tea


:yes
:yes
:yes
:no...



the cheat said:


> I love to learn.


me too. i believe that's what we're here for.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

One thing? Hm...humanity. People! I love their struggle, their stories, their emotions, their minds, how complex and involved they (or we since I happen to be a human being, haha) are. I think they (we) are magnificent.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

The morning cool air and breeze, feeling, shade, fog, rain.
love the morning.
love rain period specially in the daytime.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful music
Beautiful ladies
Playin ball with great compitition (even if it isn't regulation)
Talkin **** while playing basketball/being the vocal leader on tha court
Me and my medicine
My family, mother, father, brother, sister inlaw, ext.

oh yea oh yea oh yea oh yea...

..STRANGE!!!.. music haha


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Using chopsticks.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

My Cats and My Dog...


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> Using chopsticks.


for what?


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

Losteagle said:


> My Cats and My Dog...


i love them too.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

taffysaur said:


> for what?


 Everything !! ; Nah, just eating opcorn


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Cheese Pizza


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Myself


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

good dreams.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

My Ipod


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

life.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

trendyfool said:


> life.


good answer.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

people


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tugwahquah said:


> Dove Dark Chocolate


 
mmm, numy. I prefur dark over milk aswell.

Bubble tea. ^-^


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> mmm, numy. I prefur dark over milk aswell.
> 
> Bubble tea. ^-^


Vanilllabb


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Going Hypomanic. Cant get enough :b

oh and art.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

kesker said:


> people





xTKsaucex said:


> Going Hypomanic. Cant get enough
> 
> oh and art.


more correct answers! 

_stop saying dark chocolate it's gross!_ you're all ruining it!:bah
this *is* a test!


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

love?


----------



## finch (Jun 6, 2011)

you know the moment you do something you love then after you lay back, maybe under a tree and that happiness high takes you over and you fall asleep for a nap? I like that.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

the truth


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> Going Hypomanic. Cant get enough :b


I agree. It is quite great. I experienced it around 4 weeks ago. It really benefited me in school. I was enthusiastic beyond belief. My teacher had to calm me down. Actually, it was quite embarrassing. :sus

Anyway - Now I'm crashing into major depression.

Every love has its price, eh?


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

books 

rice crispy treats


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

I love watching baseball. I'd do it all day, if life would allow it.


----------



## Alduriam (Jun 30, 2011)

I must admit I love sex alot.


----------



## hodg3podg3 (May 24, 2011)

Boston Terriers
Sunshine
Progression
Milkshakes (all of them)
Pyschonautic Exploration
Spontaneous Combustion


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

My dog
Cold Weather
Rain
Music
Traveling
Books
Coffee
Rollercoasters
Being a Vegetarian 
Thai/Chinese/Japanese/Korean/Vietnamese Food


----------



## randompuppet (Nov 8, 2010)

The way she squints for a split second after my poor attempt at some witty humor and then finally rolling her eyes and smiling after realizing that I just made an incredibly corny joke.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Music
Music
Acting
Music
Languages
Acting
Did I say music already?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Bacon


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I love treeeeeees... and the wind! :eyes


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> Bacon


Am I the only one who doesn't really like Bacon? :S


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

josh23 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't really like Bacon? :S


Well I'm a vegetarian so you're not the only one


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

Olazet91 said:


> the truth


absolutely. above all else _(except maybe love, which someone else mentioned too)_



zomgz said:


> Music
> Music
> Acting
> Music
> ...


me too. there are a lot of good answers about, actually. i remember '_clouds_' striking me as something nice to say, as well.



randompuppet said:


> The way she squints for a split second after my poor attempt at some witty humor and then finally rolling her eyes and smiling after realizing that I just made an incredibly corny joke.


that sounds cool. i only ever get as far as the confused squint 

something else i love is going back to sleep. sometimes when i know i don't have to get up, i set my alarm anyway, just so i can go *back* to sleep.
best feeling.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

taffysaur said:


> besides my kitty, duh, one thing i absolutely *adore* is a fender precision bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oooh I love your girls with guitars pics! I love reading, cooking, going to baseball games, going out to eat. It also makes me happy to think about summer and being outside on my days off. I also love my puppy too :b


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

so much!


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Clues.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

taffysaur said:


> besides my kitty, duh, one thing i absolutely *adore* is a fender precision bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love myself. I love all other people as well. I love everything.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

myself or at least im trying to


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Sas


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

exciting/interesting ideas, learning, cellos, languages


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Joking around when I'm relaxed enough to.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

not a real gem said:


> Big French Fancy cake!




Never seen one of those before, i used to love the little ones. Not so much the chocolate ones though.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

this girl...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My son
Someone I have deep feelings for
hugs from a few select people
Helping people
not feeling negative feelings
not thinking negative thoughts
not being afraid
not being insecure
not needing people/things
consistency
certainty
passion
intimacy
connectedness
trust
faith
hope
love


----------



## scorpio26 (Jun 10, 2011)

my husband, my daughter, animals, nature, Alaska, guns, pointy objects, color, snow, water, food


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I love when it's lightly raining and I'm by myself staring out into a lake. It's so relaxing. <3


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good music, having no immediate life decisions that are nagging at my brain, jokes, good conversation, orgasms.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

taffysaur said:


> besides my kitty, duh, one thing i absolutely *adore* is a fender precision bass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Music  :heart*


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

Music, cats, love, laughter, and my family.


----------



## Laugh (Jul 5, 2011)

Music <3 mostly rap


----------



## Peony Amaranth (Jul 9, 2011)

I love swings. I'll spend hours on them.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I <3 my fwends.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I love Santa ! <333


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I love Troy McClure film titles.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Super Marshy said:


> I love Santa ! <333


Psh, everyone knows Santa is not real.

I just found out this disturbing fact a few days ago. :cry

However, I suppose we still have the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

caflme said:


> My son
> Someone I have deep feelings for
> hugs from a few select people
> Helping people
> ...


I like this


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Everything I am not.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My free time, live music, good vibes, good people, surf.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Kielbasa!


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

my dogs.
British accents.
the sound of the cello.
musical compositions.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Live music
Taking my time
Walking
My mom!
Dancing alone


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Right now? Peking Rib Sensations lol


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

ROCK MUSIC! \m/-_-\m/ 
I love it a lot  it never fails me..there's a song for all my moods..it's always there for me


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

my snoozies


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

That.


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

Ma Border Collie, American Pickers, Pawn Stars, and Web Design.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Red dresses, freshly baked bread, the city, libraries, sci-fi, blankets, concordant titres, gardens, music, differentiation, long hair, horror movies, people, really great conversations, security, doing nothing, geographically isolated locations (at least until I saw _The Strangers_), deconstructionism (the euphemism for being a moob).


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

*cool movies.*


----------



## DJKav (Jun 23, 2011)

i love my music


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

nature
live music
my religion
long-handed letters
and harry potter


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I love a good movie. Ravioli with an assortment of different olives. The perfect pizza and a night in watching movies. Driving at night.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

sport, nature (combination of these two is the best), good friends, music, driving, adventures of any kind...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I was there :mushy


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

I Love My Sunshine....Forever!!


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Purple yams... You can make icecream out of it, shakes, and right now I bought cupcakes. =]


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

The smell of books.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

getting off work


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Thunderstorms!

Anytime I hear the rain slowly come rolling in followed by some mysterious thunder and blinding lightening, I get so happy and excited. I love listening to rain pounding on my roof and outside my window as I sleep or sit at the computer.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

My *Sunshine*.....


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Simba Simba oh and did I mention Simba!!!:heart:heart:heart:heart

View attachment 9007


View attachment 9008


View attachment 9009


View attachment 9010


View attachment 9011


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

My dog, coffee, avocados, rain, Merlot, really old cemetaries, and sleep.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## pudz (May 15, 2011)

I love breaking through barriers. Mental and physically. That is why I strive.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Tea, candles, flowers, music, my mom and younger brother, and the few friends who can tolerate me. :heart


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

My results...*pets them*
It's scary how happy i am with them


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

uncategorizedme said:


> Tea, candles, flowers, music, my mom and younger brother, *and the few friends who can tolerate me.*


we love you, too.. tenfold xx


tea
opera
linguistics 
Yankee candles
Gardenias
my sister/Steve
bird's nests
Cindy Sherman
solitude
Robert Bresson
sculpture
Peter Rabbit
antiques
books
Vilhelm Hammershøi


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The Amazing Kreskin


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Tights.


----------



## bluemeanie27 (Jul 27, 2011)

my cat, a good cup of coffee, my guitar, fuzzy socks, laughing so hard you snort, harry potter,the beatles and the list goes on and on.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Boobs.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

food is the best of all.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

kesker said:


>


**** YEAH!


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

artandis said:


> The smell of books.


Me too!


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

awkwardpenguin said:


> Me too!


Oh yes, I didn't see this.
This!


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

The wind (in summer), outdoor music fests, trees, antique stores, books, freshly baked bread, pea coats.


----------



## hope76 (Jul 19, 2011)

i love my cat

i love dancing, even if i am alone in my room when i am getting ready to go somewhere

i love my family

i love to laugh

i love my friends

i love how many good things i have in my life...i really need to be more grateful

i love music


----------



## kaminagi (May 11, 2010)

I love going out for a walk/run at night when the streets are more empty and it feels like there are less people, less worries in the world. I feel like I could just run and run and I feel like I'm going somewhere.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Stormy skies when I'm inside.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

hope76 said:


> i love my cat


Does look like you have a loveable cat... ^,^


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Love my cat. Animals in general I love. I love laughing. I love good music. I love Mac and Cheese. I'm starting to love this site.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

i adore freddie mercury and his beautiful voice






sighh


----------



## Judge (Oct 15, 2010)

skateboarding, it really consumes my mind and makes me happy


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

Love.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Life, Myself and You.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

My boyfriend.

My cats and animals in general.

Music.

Food.

People that aren't afraid to be who they are.

To laugh and to do goofy and silly stuff.

To swim in the ocean.

Travelling.

Stuffed animals.

Cookie monster.

Reading.

Movies.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Having a kitty to snuggle with in bed.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

playing guitar and singing for people, or just jamming out by myself.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Rolled oats, bro.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

MY DOGS!

I have become a bit of a 'meh' person lately. Like nothing really interests me or makes me feel happy. ASIDE FROM MY DOGS THAT IS. Always managing to make me smile, the rascals!


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

windmilling


----------



## f ii o r e ll a (Jan 20, 2011)

I love...

Myself. Joking. That would be the day. 

I love music <3 . After being in a stressful situation or any situation I love to listen to music, it makes me feel liberated  .


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Changes in weather. It's finally raining after months of no rain. 

My puppies. 

Football.

Christmastime.

Coffee.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

I love..

to be physically strong, 
to get stuffs which I dreamt in the past,
swim in a remote lake,
go trekking alone or with a very close friend,
visit historical places,
talk whole-heartedly,
work in a farm land,
of course music,
grooming,
pass time in the bed day dreaming,
to go up on terrace and watch the sky for hours,
to have a sleep in an agricultural farm,
to watch naturist movies,
to cruise through ocean(never done yet),
surf the net for hours,
learn more for knowledge and passion rather than for scores in exams,
to have a great yummy breakfast,
to meet inspiring people,
thinking about my crushes,
many more..


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

glittery things
shiney things
colorful things
cute things.


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Music. I'm just lying in bed after a hard workout and listening to an acoustic version of the scientist by coldplay. It's so blissful. I love so much different music though atm in am in a really chill mood.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Spongebob.
F is for friends who do stuff together
U is for U and me
N is for anything any time at all, down here in the deep blue seaaaa.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Piercings! And Sushi


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Futbol.


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

The beach, going on long car rides, traveling, taking walks, music, making short films, taking scenry shots, writing, my dog ( RIP )


----------



## frillylove (Sep 11, 2010)

Recently, I've been loving M83 (the band) and Kubrick's films.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

huh? i can't think of any, odd, i never really thought about it till now...


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 8, 2011)

Imaginative Fiction! Written down or shot by a camera, it doesn't matter.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

I love my iPod! I may be young but i am old enough to remember walkmans. Its ****ing amazing how i can store a ****load of albums in this little thing and in high quality too.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I love helping people! I love the idea that it's possible to be a positive force in this world. I love bike rides. I love doing new things that push the envelope. I love words and books. I love people.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

atm refinding Korn. painting. weed.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My cat, coffee, radscum, books.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

love


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

acceptance, traveling, my boyfriend, runner's high, writing, cats, non-US accents, my computer, those days when I feel like I look good.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Someone I have been seeing


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Hot sauce. Oh lord, do I love hot sauce.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I love symbolism and metaphors.
Poetry and abstract things. Surrealism in art.
Lomography and black and white photography.
Violin and cello. Japanese and russian.
Tetris and final fantasy 7. Manga.
Spirituality and metaphysical things.
Birds. All kinds of birds.
Chocolate.


>_>


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

I love strategy games.
That is: *Chess *(My main in life), *Backgammon *(You'll be surprised of how much thinking is involved), *Poker *(Again, it's not really as luck based as most people think), *Go *(My main right now), *Shogi *(Japanese chess), *Xianggi *(Chinese chess), and more...


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

pizza, coffee especially from The Witches Brew ,nature, friendly people, music, uniqueness, being happy, a good hair and skin day. I love a lot of things. Too many to list.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

my friends-made-family, my dog, my thirteen betta fish (i'm the cat lady- but with fish), good stories, grey's anatomy, bones, taking back sunday and all of their songs, technology, malls, cities, being close with people, confiding with people, doing things out of the ordinary, writing, drawing, appreciating nature, talking to people without having anxiety, driving, pulling all nighters for college homework, working, singing, the wind, making memories, going to the theater, an extremely cold soda, warm buttered bread, tipping someone $5 or more, the list could go on.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

I LOVE; love love love love waking up and feeling absolutely zero stress and only happiness. It is so rare and I'm so happy when it does happen. I just want to soak it up while it lasts.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

This is a hard question...


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I love Lykke Li. I love how many kinds of music there are, how huge the world of music is, and how many different feelings music can give you. I love dancing to music in the night, because I feel less self-conscious when it's dark. I love sun. I love knowing for sure you care about someone.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I love ranks, underdogs, awesome battles in anime. I also love it when a bad-*** character appears and everyone is all like "=O!! It's blah blah!"

Yeah.


----------



## InnerSanctuary (Sep 7, 2011)

Camomile tea. Yoga. Reading books. Scientific/Psychological articles. Humour. Films with substance/Documentaries ("Life in a Day" was pretty amazing) Music with meaningful lyrics, 
Quotes, Indian Food, Waterfalls sounds, Watching Dharma & Greg.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

Someone smiling at me.
Someone placing trust in me.
Someone wanting to know about me.
Cats and dogs.
The wilderness, particularly snowy mountains and glaciers.
Coming up with a fictional concept.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I love Jim Carry.... and also Rodney :mushy


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I love positive energy and people who talk in a calm and friendly way. 

There is this girl who I love the way she talks because its so soothing and calm, but she says depressing things which makes me want to avoid >_<


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

My Subaru Legacy Spec b.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

In no particular order:

Pretty pillows, lighting the candles in my room at night and writing in my journal, beautiful paintings, my bag I got for christmas, my family, candy, Adam, travelling, doing spontaneous fun things, taking a walk in sun rain, the feeling of having an assignment done, long hot showers


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Stilla, Spricka, my family, my pets, nature, running, sleep, chocolate, and my video games.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Cranberry juice


----------



## jimkon1479 (Sep 23, 2011)

Diet mountain dew.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

My son, my pet parrots, my family and close friends.

I also love my music and M O N E Y...which I don't have lol.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh and I can't live without Coke Zero which I'm trying to ween myself off.


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

i realize i love you guys... thanks for being on the forum and making me feel less lonely


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

The one instrument I actually play, the ocarina. I get_ ridiculously_ excited over them.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 25, 2012)

I love BOOBIES!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Chocolate. Sweets in general. I crave cookies, brownies, cakes, pies, ice cream, cupcakes, breads, muffins... all that stuff all the time. I have a huge sweettooth. My fav combo is chocolate and peanut butter. OMG good stuff.

Funny enough I'm not a big fan of candy. I don't crave it as often and shrug off sour or gummi stuff.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

stumbling onto a brand new song that makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up* AND *I'm in the proper frame of mind to revel in it the way I'm capable. :banana :haha:evil


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Halo 4! 












































I'm sad....lol


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

My father, food, people who care, people who try, LoL, sleep, the internet.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Football (soccer), I'll always love it. I just wish there was the same sort of passion here in my country as there is in most other parts of the world. I could watch football forever.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

All the people here on SAS,hugs,smiles,sharing,kindness,honesty,knowledge,foreign philosophy,animals_especially party animals,people smiling at me and of course peaceful warfare.


----------

